# S-line vs. Premium Suspension



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

Whats the difference in ride height?? and is the sline set up stiffer??


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i believe s-line is about 0.7"-1" lower than premium, and i believe the ride ends up slightly firmer


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*FV-QR*

That sounds about right


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brungold* »_i believe s-line is about 0.7"-1" lower than premium, and i believe the ride ends up slightly firmer

That's what I was thinking but after looking at some pictures of other peoples cars from the form it almost looks like the ride height is higher on the s-line. 
Maybe Im just







. So if I were to get 18's and didn't want aftermarket suspension the s-line would be a good option? Anyone know if there will be a big wheel gap? Or would Euro spring be another option and where would I go about finding euro springs? I assume euro springs will on my premium shocks?
Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
That's what I was thinking but after looking at some pictures of other peoples cars from the form it almost looks like the ride height is higher on the s-line. 


hmmm maybe the wheels are different? or the pic angle? 
here's mine when it had s-line springs, with 18" Ti wheels. wheel gap wasnt as bad as the premiums i've seen, but its still there. euro s-lines would hide the gap slightly better.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

Where would I find Euro Suspension?? German or UK's Ebay??


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*

hmmm not sure, maybe one of the guys that got a set in the group buy a while ago doesnt need them anymore? some springs such as H&R don't give that much of a drop either, so you could go that route as well. i think H&R is 1.3" lower than premium. 
good luck!


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (brungold)*

The dealership when I bought the car told me if I was going to do suspension to do the shocks and springs because the oem shocks won't hold up with non oem springs. True??


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_The dealership when I bought the car told me if I was going to do suspension to do the shocks and springs because the oem shocks won't hold up with non oem springs. True??

Yes and no. Supposedly, you should always change both if you go with aftermarket stuff. But then again, there are a few owners who have been using lowering spring with stock shocks without a problem, yet. If you go with Euro spring, then you have nothing to worry about since they are OEM. Most of us got ours from VAGPARTS when they were still in business.


----------



## Alpha-3 (Jun 18, 2001)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (2.0TProjekt)*

The 2009 year S Line does not have a sport suspension at all. The 2008 did, but the 2009 does not.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (2.0TProjekt)*

The ride in my S-Line is firm, which bothers some, but inspires me with confidence!







I feel every pothole or bump in the city streets, but it corners well , and the car is on rails on the highway. For reference, the center of the front lip is 8" off the road.
Here's an older picture that shows the stock height fairly well:


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (kgw)*

I actually went back from Bilstein Sport shocks & H&R Sport Springs to OEM S-Line suspension and don't really miss the ride comfort of the former (it's a whole lot more bearable on daily driving through the crappy streets of San Francisco now). The one thing I do miss is the height from an aesthetic perspective but at the end of the day, my drive is a lot more comfortable and enjoyable and the S-Line suspension has enough "sport" characteristics that I can take the turns harder with relative confidence more so than the Premium suspension.
I have heard that going with 18s or 19s might help to fill the gap a little more. Is there truth to this?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (grubble)*

Gap looks even worse with 18's IMO...
18's








17's










_Modified by Gryphon001 at 10:37 AM 4/26/2009_


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (Alpha-3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Alpha-3* »_The 2009 year S Line does not have a sport suspension at all. The 2008 did, but the 2009 does not. 

x2. There was that one white one on one of these threads that looked high, and it was an '09 S-line. In '06 there was the Sport Package which had the lowered springs (I think it was something like 10-25mm), then in '07 and '08 that package morphed into what was called the S-Line Pkg, but that changed in '09 when they make S-Line just an appearance thing... you still need to order the Sport Suspension now to get the lower springs. Shocks are the same.
I think the firmness is actually pretty similar. The non-sport simply being taller, so it doesn't bang quite as much on the mid-to-bigger stuff - you still feel the little bumps. And there's more body roll. Most A3 shoppers on this board seem to go for Sport, because it's the enthusiast's choice. Looks better too.


_Modified by KnockKnock at 10:59 AM 4/26/2009_


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_Gap looks even worse with 18's IMO...



It's weird that it [gap] seem okay with my 07 Premium with 06 sport suspension (pre S-Line) The rear could drop just a tad more. I still have the H&R sports sitting in the garage to be installed. I found that the ride is "better" after I've switched to 18" from 17" RS4 reps (maybe due to weight, being that the 18" are Audi OEM, or could be the tires)
Original Stock Premium suspension on Audi 17" 5-spokes (ronal) (see the gap upfront?)








Then 17" rs4 replicas - on 06 sport suspension (it dropped the front perhaps 1/2" )








Then the 18", still on 06 sport susp. The gap seem tolerable... Im still debating if i should just put an 08.5's rear S-line springs to drop the back just a tiny bit, or altogether just go straight to H&R sports.
















In conclusion- try to get the Euro S-line if you want to keep it oem, with proper clearance. Or you could go with H&R or Eibach springs which from my understanding gives enough drop to make it look better, or otherwise you could opt for coilovers if your budget allows.
goodluck!


----------



## T1noandaudi (Jan 8, 2006)

anyone recommend neuspeed springs ?
which one has progressive spring rates?
and which one is constant?


----------



## audimikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (tiptronic)*

I'm gonna look for some of the euro S-Lines cause the gap on the '09 is just unbearable at the front especially, and it just feels as though the car doesn't suck into the corners as well as it should. A one inch drop bringing it to the S3 ride height should be pretty good but as others have said, I am nervous to do this on the OEM shocks. I'll probably look into the cost of a set of coilovers as well.


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (audimikey)*

I feel you on the 09 wheel gap, its atrocious even with "S-Line" springs...
Here's an image of mine (18" wheels). 
Picking up Neuspeed sport springs this week, then Koni Yellow FSD's to replace the OEM shocks, and then a rear sway after that (gotta save some of my paycheck!) 
I think you would have no issue with springs only as Brungold has said, alot of guys (MKV GTI's/A3's) run springs with OEM shocks.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (audimikey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audimikey* »_I'm gonna look for some of the euro S-Lines cause the gap on the '09 is just unbearable at the front especially, and it just feels as though the car doesn't suck into the corners as well as it should. A one inch drop bringing it to the S3 ride height should be pretty good but as others have said, I am nervous to do this on the OEM shocks. I'll probably look into the cost of a set of coilovers as well.

Dude... let me know if you find a good source. Been looking myself for abit now and can't find anything reliable. Second option for me will be eithe H&R or Eibach springs...


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (bkmintie)*

I dont understand why your S-Line looks so high upfront with the 18" It looks more like it has standard/premium springs. Brungold's S-Line stocks did not looked that high with his 18 titaniums.










_Quote, originally posted by *bkmintie* »_I feel you on the 09 wheel gap, its atrocious even with "S-Line" springs...
Here's an image of mine (18" wheels). 








 :


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_I dont understand why your S-Line looks so high upfront with the 18" It looks more like it has standard/premium springs. Brungold's S-Line stocks did not looked that high with his 18 titaniums.









I'm rather confused as well...
I am starting to think it's because the S-Line package on 2009's is really just the premium/standard suspension with different body styling.
I wonder if Nuespeed sport springs are going to be enough of a drop, might try and swing by Nuespeed tomorrow to see what their input is on the whole matter....


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (bkmintie)*

you're right I think... from what I understand the 09 s-line doesn't have the lower suspension anymore... if its available at all I think it's part of a different package now ('sport' maybe)... for example I was just recently in the dealership for a couple of hours waiting for my car to get serviced. They had a base 'automatic' A3 on the floor... not DSG, no paddle shifters in sight... just plain F-ing automatic. WTF? too many changes for the worse in the line up.


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

^ Seriously.
I know my 2006 3.2Q had way less wheel gap and body roll.
Maybe I should just wait to get FSD's (or yellows) + springs.
I'm starting to worry that the drop on my suspension won't be enough.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_Dude... let me know if you find a good source. Been looking myself for abit now and can't find anything reliable. Second option for me will be eithe H&R or Eibach springs...

Ive been looking on the germany ebay. I found the full S line suspension but it's around 300 euro to ship to US.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_you're right I think... from what I understand the 09 s-line doesn't have the lower suspension anymore... if its available at all I think it's part of a different package now ('sport' maybe)... for example I was just recently in the dealership for a couple of hours waiting for my car to get serviced. They had a base 'automatic' A3 on the floor... not DSG, no paddle shifters in sight... just plain F-ing automatic. WTF? too many changes for the worse in the line up.

its odd cause the base a4 i swear is much lower then any a3 (OEM), at least the wheel gap is, i had a new one for a night and a morning while i was getting my 55k servicing done, i don't get it! besides the TDI add to the lineup the a3 got raped!


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
Ive been looking on the germany ebay. I found the full S line suspension but it's around 300 euro to ship to US.









you got a link to that bid?


----------



## audimikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (bkmintie)*

Bkmintie, my 09 S-Line has the same wheel gap. 
I'm gonna swing by Pfaff tuning in Vaughan this week and ask them what they can get. I wonder if Alex at Europrice can get the Euro springs. The thing is that I want to confirm that the Euro S-Line is in fact lower.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
you got a link to that bid? 

I just deleted it off my watch list. Everyone on the Germany and UK ebays say that won't ship to the US. I try asking questions and only get responses about a quarter of the time. This time this guy told me it would be 300 euros to ship dhl to the US and if i could find an alternative shipping he would be willing to do that. I don't know what other cheaper shipping options there are???


----------



## audimikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
I just deleted it off my watch list. Everyone on the Germany and UK ebays say that won't ship to the US. I try asking questions and only get responses about a quarter of the time. This time this guy told me it would be 300 euros to ship dhl to the US and if i could find an alternative shipping he would be willing to do that. I don't know what other cheaper shipping options there are???









Guys, I emailed Alex at Europrice to see if he can get them. He gets all his parts from Europe so I'll let you know what the word is.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (audimikey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audimikey* »_
Guys, I emailed Alex at Europrice to see if he can get them. He gets all his parts from Europe so I'll let you know what the word is. 

Sweet. Thanks


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Mikey, good to know I'm not alone in this wheel gap madness.
Could someone answer this newb question for me:
Does the amount of lowering depend solely on springs (excluding adjustable coilovers)?
Example: Sport suspension to Nuespeed springs would be less lowering than premium to Nuespeed because shocks do not determine ride height.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmintie* »_
Does the amount of lowering depend solely on springs (excluding adjustable coilovers)?
Example: Sport suspension to Nuespeed springs would be less lowering than premium to Nuespeed because shocks do not determine ride height.


true statement. shocks don't lower the car, the springs do.


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

Thanks Rich! (for like the millionth time hahahah







)
Are you running any different shocks right now on your setup or springs only still?
Yellow Konis or FSD's sure look tempting...


----------



## audimikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: (bkmintie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmintie* »_Thanks Mikey, good to know I'm not alone in this wheel gap madness.
Could someone answer this newb question for me:
Does the amount of lowering depend solely on springs (excluding adjustable coilovers)?
Example: Sport suspension to Nuespeed springs would be less lowering than premium to Nuespeed because shocks do not determine ride height.

Nope, you're certainly not alone. What bothers me most is that the gap in the front is at least 1 inch higher than the back. It just looks odd and the performance takes a serious hit as a result of the ride height. You guys in the U.S. are lucky, you can buy the sports package without the magnetic ride. Here they both come together for a cool $4000 more. Can we just get the springs from the sports package? Since they sell it state side they should just have it at the dealer. On ETKA all the OEM springs run about 60 Euro's per axle but I can't find the ones specifically for the sport package.


----------



## audimikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_you're right I think... from what I understand the 09 s-line doesn't have the lower suspension anymore... if its available at all I think it's part of a different package now ('sport' maybe)... for example I was just recently in the dealership for a couple of hours waiting for my car to get serviced. They had a base 'automatic' A3 on the floor... not DSG, no paddle shifters in sight... just plain F-ing automatic. WTF? too many changes for the worse in the line up.

There is no way it could be a normal automatic. As far as I know there is not a single A3 without DSG, sure you weren't looking at a base A4 Avant or something?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (audimikey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audimikey* »_
There is no way it could be a normal automatic. As far as I know there is not a single A3 without DSG, sure you weren't looking at a base A4 Avant or something? 

well maybe its like the jetta's with DSG, they do not come with paddles either(unless its a GLI).


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (tdotA3mike)*

Another quick newb question (sorry for sorta hijacking this thread!):
Are there any basic suspension changes to facelifted MY09+ A3's?
ie: do current springs, coilovers, RSB's all fit new models? 
Also is there any significant difference in weight between 2006-2008.5 2.0T's 2009 2.0T's?
Thanks guys!


----------



## audimikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (Gryphon001)*

So I swung by the Audi dealership this morning and looked at an A3 with the sport package and the ride height is the same as all the other A3's. It looks as though Euro S-Lines might be the only OEM option.


----------



## audimikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (tdotA3mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdotA3mike* »_
well maybe its like the jetta's with DSG, they do not come with paddles either(unless its a GLI). 

Don't think that is the case, the GTI also has paddles and I'm pretty sure the 2.0T Jetta's also have them. Only the 2.5 Jetta's and Rabbits don't have paddles cause they are not DSG.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (audimikey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audimikey* »_
Don't think that is the case, the GTI also has paddles and I'm pretty sure the 2.0T Jetta's also have them. Only the 2.5 Jetta's and Rabbits don't have paddles cause they are not DSG. 

On a side note- the EOS 2.0t has DSG no shift paddles.


----------



## audimikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
On a side note- the EOS 2.0t has DSG no shift paddles.









Really? Hmm interesting. 
Well it appears that you were right tdotA3Mike, I looked at the audi website and it only says under the S-Line model that it has shift paddles. Looks like the four spoke steering wheel doesn't have them. Pretty dick move from Audi I have to say. Was this always the case or is this something new for 09?


----------



## KnockKnock (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (audimikey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audimikey* »_Was this always the case or is this something new for 09?

Has always been the case that the base model A3 had no paddles. Getting the Premium or Sport or S-line Packages added the paddles.


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmintie* »_
Are there any basic suspension changes to facelifted MY09+ A3's?
ie: do current springs, coilovers, RSB's all fit new models? 
Also is there any significant difference in weight between 2006-2008.5 2.0T's 2009 2.0T's?


hey b, i asked jimmy about your questions and he said the suspension is the same, so current springs/RSB, etc will fit. 
also there isnt any significant difference in weight (same chassis, just facelift)


----------



## audimikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (2.0TProjekt)*

K so I heard back from Alex at Europrice and he said that he can get any springs we want but we have to have the part number cause there are so many variations of the springs. Anyone have a part number for the Euro S-Line's? I looked on ETKA and there is no description for the 10 variations they have on there.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (audimikey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audimikey* »_
There is no way it could be a normal automatic. As far as I know there is not a single A3 without DSG, sure you weren't looking at a base A4 Avant or something? 

It was an A3 for sure... a white one. I can't be sure it wasn't a DSG... but I do know for sure that it didn't have the paddle 
shifters.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (audimikey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *audimikey* »_K so I heard back from Alex at Europrice and he said that he can get any springs we want but we have to have the part number cause there are so many variations of the springs. Anyone have a part number for the Euro S-Line's? I looked on ETKA and there is no description for the 10 variations they have on there.

Anyone????


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (2.0TProjekt)*

Bump Anyone have these parts numbers?????


----------



## audimikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_Bump Anyone have these parts numbers?????









Seems like a lost cause, looks like it's a set of Bilstein coilovers for me.


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (2.0TProjekt)*

Stock 06 Premium Major Gappage on stock 17's








After gappage reduction project (STaSIS CO's) on 18's


----------



## bkmintie (Mar 27, 2006)

^ Looks good!
The more and more I think about, H&R/KW/Stasis Coilovers seem like the better option.
Ride height adjustment ftw.


----------



## audimikey (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: (bkmintie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmintie* »_^ Looks good!
The more and more I think about, H&R/KW/Stasis Coilovers seem like the better option.
Ride height adjustment ftw.

Yep, I'm thinking coilovers all the way. Slightly more money but way better performance.


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Re: (bkmintie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmintie* »_^ Looks good!
The more and more I think about, H&R/KW/Stasis Coilovers seem like the better option.
Ride height adjustment ftw.

Thanks, I knew I was going to upgrade so it did not matter which one I purchased. I wanted the power lumbar support only avialable in the premium package.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (kayaker10)*

Anyone running H&R Sport springs on OEM shocks? How is the comfort difference and have you had any issues?



_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 9:31 PM 5-13-2009_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

Well now Im kicking around the idea of coilovers. Any suggestions??


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

I've been wanting to get in on a discussion about all this. I have the magnetic ride sport suspension. Problem is - When engaged in "Sport" mode, the ride is almost brutal on other than the smoothest of pavement! I'm no stranger to sport suspensions, most of my cars in the past have had either factory sport or aftermarket upgraded suspensions . But in retrospect, I would probably just order the standard sport suspension next time. It's interesting that the 2010 U.S. Audi order guide shows the Mag Ride is apparently no longer an option - it was only for 2009. In mag ride "normal" mode, you still have the sport springs and the handling versus comfort feel is just about perfect, IMHO. I've driven both OEM and sport suspension Audis and here's how I rate the "stiffness" of the ride:
OEM < Mag Ride Normal < OEM Sport < Mag Ride Sport
Anybody else with comparative experience?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (Zetetic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zetetic* »_
OEM < Mag Ride Normal < OEM Sport < Mag Ride Sport
Anybody else with comparative experience?
How is it handling wise, given that Mag is adaptive, would the Mag Ride Normal handle better than the OEM Sport? Body roll, brake squats, etc?


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (LWNY)*

I suppose how the car handles is all related to what you're used to but I think it's just about perfect. It's hard to evaluate if and/or how the adaptive function is working but maybe it's working well and that's why I like it. I'll have to become more aware of that feature. The overall feel is very close to the sport package 2003 BMW 525 I had a while back. I also used to drive a Passat with H&R OE Sport springs and Bilstein HD shocks and this new Mag Ride is a little more ride friendly than that combo but. Brake dive is well controlled but it could corner a little flatter and I'm musing about heavier anti-sway bars - are they are even available for this model?


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (Zetetic)*

One more thing to test is during cornering in Mag STD mode, does the dampers have less ability to absorb bumps on the road? That is, does it feel significantly different when driving straight through some potholes versus driving thru them in a turn? If the magnetos are all stiffend up during corning, it might not absorb bumps well anymore.
This is different from Koni FSDs, which are freq selective, so even during cornering where low freq oscillations are let through, the high freq bumps will still be absorbed.


----------



## Zetetic (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm not a physicist but I'll try to evaluate some time.


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (Zetetic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zetetic* »_I'm not a physicist but I'll try to evaluate some time.
Somebody with Koni FSDs should perform that test too.


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
On a side note- the EOS 2.0t has DSG no shift paddles.









Really? A co-worker has a EOS 2.0T. Actually, the car was traded from an '06 manual for a '08 DSG. I thought the DSG had paddles....guess I'll have to take a closer look as I've not been in the new car.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (Bezor)*

Probably a stupid question but I haven't seen anyone else ask. 

Will the springs on the MKV GTI work on our A3's? If so how would the ride height and quality change? Comparable to S-line springs?


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_Will the springs on the MKV GTI work on our A3's?

No.
Re: the Euro S-Line springs ...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3689957
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3721158
These threads have part numbers and other useful information.


----------



## bravoA3 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (A3_yuppie)*

Question. What is the PR in your vehicle ?
I found UA9 in my '06 A3 3.2 S-line, and found these codes :
Suspension 
Audi A3 front-wheel drive (1X0) and all-wheel drive (1X1) 
PR numbers 
UA0 = Standard suspension
UA1 = Sports suspension
UA9 = Sports suspension
UA2 = Heavy duty suspension
UA3 = Sports suspension, quattro GmbH
I'd like to compare with other A3 S-line owners what kind of PR number you got for the suspension and make sure we got the right one. The PR number can be found on spare wheel well or you Maintenance booklet. Thanks.


----------



## bravoA3 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (Gryphon001)*

Gryphon001, where did you get those awesome LEDs next to the fog lights ? Thanks.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (bravoA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravoA3* »_Gryphon001, where did you get those awesome LEDs next to the fog lights ? Thanks.

You mean like these?


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (bravoA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravoA3* »_What is the PR in your vehicle ? ... The PR number can be found on spare wheel well or you Maintenance booklet. Thanks.

I cannot seem to find that information, and as you can see in the two referenced threads, we did not take that information into account when we did the group buy on those European S-Line springs.


----------



## bravoA3 (May 27, 2009)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (tiptronic)*

yes. those LEDs !


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: S-line vs. Premium Suspension (bravoA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bravoA3* »_Gryphon001, where did you get those awesome LEDs next to the fog lights ? Thanks.

Custom job...








it's an LED strip, drilled into the bar on the foglight grill. Got mine on eBay but Oznium is a good place to get them. For the S-Line you need one that's about 18 LED's long only... anything longer won't fit properly.
http://www.oznium.com/led-flex-strips


















_Modified by Gryphon001 at 9:22 AM 5/27/2009_


----------



## Dave_A3 (May 25, 2013)

*Stock A3 S-Line Springs*

Here's a picture of my 2007 audi a3 s-line witth stock s-line springs

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/4/picture164bt.jpg/


----------

